# !! spitfire - sable ensembles - released!!



## british_bpm (Jun 11, 2014)

*TO CELEBRATE THE RELEASE WE ARE PROUD TO OFFER SABLE ENSEMBLES FOR THE REDUCED PRICE OF £199 (RRP £249) UNTIL THE 1st OF JULY.EXISTING USERS OF SABLE WILL ALSO RECEIVE AN ADDITIONAL SINGLE-USE 20% OFF VOUCHER TO USE FOR THIS PRODUCT AND/ OR ANYTHING ELSE IN YOUR BASKET! LOOK OUT FOR YOUR UNIQUE VOUCHER EMAIL!*

*TO FIND OUT MORE AND BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-ensembles (HERE).*

*** THIS OFFER ENDS TODAY, THE LAST DAY TO EVER GET IT AT THIS PRICE !! ***

We have cherry picked the most esssential and popular articulations from this blue chip library to make available for the first time Sable in an "ensembles format". Painstakingly re-mixed to get the best balance of sections with no audible transitions between them. At last we can not only work this into our arrangements and orchestrations but actually compose with them from the get go.



BML Sable is a totally unique and very special string series that concentrates on extreme detail, beauty and nuance. Made up from a small band (4,3,3,3) of the finest players London has to offer and recorded at Air Studios, one of the greatest recording studios in the world. Sable is part of the British Modular Range, which is arguably the greatest sounding ultra-deep-sampled orchestral range on the planet today.

Ensembles is made up of the “greatest hits” of the four volumes released thus far. From simple longs, longs muted, staccatos and spiccatos, to the beguiling flautando, sul tasto and harmonics. For users unfamiliar with the Sable range this is the opportunity to taste the riches of it whilst having the non fussy ease-of-use of an ensemble range. With the ensemble playing 15 different articulations *all with full Sable spec vibrato, dynamic and round robin control*, with 4 stereo mic positions, 20,996 samples giving 42.4 hours of pure content, 40.9GB uncompressed 24 bit data with a lossless compressed download size of 28.4GB.

REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4 OR 5 TO RUN.

*TO FIND OUT MORE AND BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-ensembles (HERE).*

*ARTICULATIONS & MIXES*

Longs (non vib, vib and molto vib)
Longs Con Sordino (non vib and vib)
Longs Flautando
Longs Sul Tasto
Longs Harmonics
Longs Sul Ponticello

Short Spiccato
Short Staccato
Short Pizzicato
Short Pizzicato Bartok
Short Con Sordino
Short Col Legno

Tremolando
Trills Maj 2nd
Trills Min 2nd

*T* - Tree
*C* - Close
*O* - Outboard
*A* - Ambient

*TO FIND OUT MORE AND BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-ensembles (HERE).*

REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4 OR 5 TO RUN.


----------



## snattack (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

I pre-ordered all the Sable Volumes and own them. This would be very handy in a mobile setup just to load the essentials, but it seems rather odd that Sable owners have to pay for this when we already own the library?


----------



## thebob (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

I don't think so (with all due respect of course !)
It represents, I guess, a huge amount of work : putting every sections, articulations, notes, etc.. in whole ensemble patches, makes it a brand new tool. 
though I can't afford it while it is very appealing and would be very useful to me, I think it is a faire price, especially with the discounts.


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

I concur, this module is the result of many months work. It is a huge refinement of the library remixed from scratch. With the samples tirelessly blended to give that amazing sable sound but for those of us who like to work two handed with patches that spring out of the box and just work. We hope this helps existing sable users and thank their support by giving them a celebratory 20% off voucher not only to give them a total 40% off the ensembles alongside anything else they fancy placing in their basket.

Best.

C


----------



## peksi (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for your offer SF guys. Voucher did not work though, red text said that the voucher is expired.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



snattack @ 11.6.2014 said:


> I pre-ordered all the Sable Volumes and own them. This would be very handy in a mobile setup just to load the essentials, but it seems rather odd that Sable owners have to pay for this when we already own the library?



Why the hell did you quote THE WHOLE HUGE POST that is directly above yours? Just makes things more tedious to scroll for other forum readers...


----------



## AC986 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

It looks really good. I have full Sable and use it all the time.

If this was £100 for Sable users I would go for it. But unfortunately, I don't need it that much having the full set anyway so will pass on this one for now.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



adriancook @ 11.6.2014 said:


> It looks really good. I have full Sable and use it all the time.
> 
> If this was £100 for Sable users I would go for it. But unfortunately, I don't need it that much having the full set anyway so will pass on this one for now.


same here... no doubt about the value and all the work behind it!

but for me as a sable user just for the comfort of playing with both hands 250€ are too much. and i'm even not a good 'both-hand'-player  
albion will do that job or loading some sables into a one-midi-channel-multi.

it's probably a very good library for non-sable-owners!


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 11, 2014)

windshore @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> It is a bit perplexing that owners of the Full Sable wouldn't get a special deal. The samples are already on our computers.
> 
> SF is a great company but the loyalty discounts and coupons seem to have grown less frequent as the company as grown. They certainly have a right to handle their customers however they like and I love their products....
> 
> Interesting....



Sable owners do have a special deal -- a further 20% voucher that you can use on a basket of as many products as you wish.

Plus our usual opening discount, as with every single product ever released.

Not sure how that counts as "less frequent" ..?


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

Hello Spitfire

This sounds like a pretty awesome release.

However, I would love to hear some close/tree mic longs if possible as you only demonstrated the shorts which sounded very real to my ears. 

Any chance I/we could hear a demo of this?


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



Dan Mott @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> Hello Spitfire
> 
> This sounds like a pretty awesome release.
> 
> ...



If you end up buying this I'll have a copy of Mural Volume 1 please  

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36883


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



Stephen Rees @ Thu Jun 12 said:


> Dan Mott @ Wed Jun 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Spitfire
> ...




Hahahaha. Oh man. You made my night. 

If I do. I will sort you out, don't you worry. :D


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

Ha Ha. You have to be careful what you say around here


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



Stephen Rees @ Thu Jun 12 said:


> Ha Ha. You have to be careful what you say around here



True.

That is in Feb and now it is June. 4 months clean :D.

I still really want to hear some close longs though. I am a little amazed here.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



british_bpm @ Wed 11 Jun said:


> I concur, this module is the result of many months work. It is a huge refinement of the library remixed from scratch. With the samples tirelessly blended to give that amazing sable sound but for those of us who like to work two handed with patches that spring out of the box and just work. We hope this helps existing sable users and thank their support by giving them a celebratory 20% off voucher not only to give them a total 40% off the ensembles alongside anything else they fancy placing in their basket.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C



Did I understand this right? 40 % off? Is it 199 Pounds introdoctury offer minus 40 % ,
120 Pounds for the Sable users?
If YES, I will buy it without thinking a second.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



lucky909091 @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> british_bpm @ Wed 11 Jun said:
> 
> 
> > I concur, this module is the result of many months work. It is a huge refinement of the library remixed from scratch. With the samples tirelessly blended to give that amazing sable sound but for those of us who like to work two handed with patches that spring out of the box and just work. We hope this helps existing sable users and thank their support by giving them a celebratory 20% off voucher not only to give them a total 40% off the ensembles alongside anything else they fancy placing in their basket.
> ...



No, the sale price is £199 (20% off on £249) and then Sable owners get an additional 20% off, bringing the price to £159. Which is actually 36% discount when stacked.


----------



## benmrx (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

Oh man.... this is tempting!! I will say that I would have gladly traded mic positons for more articulations. I.E., Close and Tree only, but I understand why you went this direction. Sounds amazing!!


----------



## thebob (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



lucky909091 @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> british_bpm @ Wed 11 Jun said:
> 
> 
> > I concur, this module is the result of many months work. It is a huge refinement of the library remixed from scratch. With the samples tirelessly blended to give that amazing sable sound but for those of us who like to work two handed with patches that spring out of the box and just work. We hope this helps existing sable users and thank their support by giving them a celebratory 20% off voucher not only to give them a total 40% off the ensembles alongside anything else they fancy placing in their basket.
> ...



40% was thought as being 20+20 but discounts are multiplicative, not additive, so indeed, 36% actually as tfishbein82 said


----------



## Ed (Jun 11, 2014)

Ooh. An chance you could make it extra tempting for existing Sable owners like a little promise that we might get a few more sexy popular ensemble articulations just for us? 

Just a thought. I might have to get it for the 20% discount which came in handy recently when I bought a lot of things


----------



## Maestro77 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

Sounds so great. ALMOST had me until I saw it didn't have a legato articulation. Drat!


----------



## Apina (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



Maestro77 @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> Sounds so great. ALMOST had me until I saw it didn't have a legato articulation. Drat!


 
Exactly my thoughs too.


----------



## psmk31452 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

I'm interested in purchasing the Ensembles, but I have a question.

I purchased Sable 4, but have not yet purchased Sable 1, 2 or 3. If I purchased this Ensemble series how would I receive the 20% coupon? Or, maybe because I have only purchased Sable 4...I do not qualify for the 20% discount towards Ensemble and Sable 1, 2, and 3.

I guess my intention was to wait for just such an opportunity (20% discount) so that I could complete my purchase of the first 3 volumes of Sable.

Any guidance in this matter would be appreciated.

Thank you,

Paul Keyes


----------



## The Darris (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



psmk31452 @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> I'm interested in purchasing the Ensembles, but I have a question.
> 
> I purchased Sable 4, but have not yet purchased Sable 1, 2 or 3. If I purchased this Ensemble series how would I receive the 20% coupon? Or, maybe because I have only purchased Sable 4...I do not qualify for the 20% discount towards Ensemble and Sable 1, 2, and 3.
> 
> ...



The 20% is for existing Sable 1-4 users to use towards Sable Ensemble, it also extends to additional libraries you add to your cart. If this is for anyone who owns any volume, then you should have an email by now with the coupon code. Regardless, this additional coupon is for Sable users (I assume those who have purchased then entire line before Ensembles was released.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

By the wording, seems Sable owners can use the 20% coupon for any library, even if not buying the new ensembles.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



Maestro77 @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> Sounds so great. ALMOST had me until I saw it didn't have a legato articulation. Drat!



Good point. Hahah. I missed that and never thought of it.


----------



## kosi (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm thinking loud: 
When do I need ensemble patches ?
When I'm composing, or when I want to be quick or on things, where detail doesn't matter that much.
So, basically most of my time.

It bothers me, that I have do download again 40 gig of data to my hard disks, in addition to the 160gb of sable, that I already own.

I think, I could really live with a much smaller version of this. I never need full range Harmonics, Bartok Pizzis, col legno, short sordinos and Trills.
I could easily live with either flautando or sul tasto.

I also would be more than happy with only the Tree sound, if I need more reverb, I have tons of plugins to do the job.

But I really would love to have a legato instrument which ranges from Vios to Celli, that would be really awesome.

With legato on board, I would buy this package immediately, the way it presents itself in the moment, I'm not so thrilled.


----------



## Nuno (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



Saxer @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> adriancook @ 11.6.2014 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks really good. I have full Sable and use it all the time.
> ...



Too much for me too :( (but..great value for non sable users, no doubt)


One question: can i use the 20% voucher after the 1st July?


----------



## Maestro77 (Jun 11, 2014)

kosi @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> But I really would love to have a legato instrument which ranges from Vios to Celli, that would be really awesome.
> 
> With legato on board, I would buy this package immediately, the way it presents itself in the moment, I'm not so thrilled.



+1. I wouldn't need anything fancy, just one basic legato with no additional control. There's even one more slot available in the GUI's articulation display.


----------



## Viango (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



> We have cherry picked the most esssential and popular articulations



So the important question for British BPM and/or Synesthesia is:
Why did you choose not to include a legato patch for this Sable ensembles library??
I would say that a legato patch is the most popular and essential articulation or at least one of the most popular articulations to include in such a library.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



Viango @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> > We have cherry picked the most esssential and popular articulations
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because this is ably covered by Loegria, and also because it would have greatly increased the price of this collection.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



Nuno @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> Saxer @ Wed Jun 11 said:
> 
> 
> > adriancook @ 11.6.2014 said:
> ...



Hi Nuno,

No this is purely a time limited offer for this promotion, to give some love back to our Sable users.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



Synesthesia @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> Hi Nuno,
> 
> No this is purely a time limited offer for this promotion, to give some love back to our Sable users.



Is it at all possible any of the woodwinds will be released before 1st of July, so that it might be worth waiting to buy both this and the something else from the BML line with it, since I already have all the others already


----------



## renegade (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



Saxer @ Wed 11 Jun said:


> it's probably a very good library for non-sable-owners!



Yes...The short articulations (in the Sable bundle anyway) are great and you can easily live without the legato patches IMO.


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 11, 2014)

kosi @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> I'm thinking loud:
> When do I need ensemble patches ?
> When I'm composing, or when I want to be quick or on things, where detail doesn't matter that much.
> So, basically most of my time.
> ...



Hi Kosi,

Thanks for these very useful questions. As with a lot of our products, their genesis is born of needs brought about by being working composers ourselves. I spoke to Paul earlier this year and said. I have a problem with Sable, and that is I don't use it as much as I would like. 

For me the library is the most inspiring string lib I have ever used. But when I need inspiration most is when I'm writing. When I'm doing this I'm not thinking about cello doing this, viola doing that, I just want to load them in, plonk both my hands on the keyboard and off I go. But when I do this, I don't want to use a cumbersome multi, nor indeed a hastily put together hybrid in Kontakt. I want it mixed and blended properly. So it feels like an ensemble not a strange hybrid preset made up of a band that sounds kind of big because everything is layered on top of each other.... I want it kind of "orchestrated" when being re-mixed so the sweet spots are where they should be.... This was part one of my request.

Part two was.... I would use Sable a lot more in my bigger Mural and Albion based stuff but I don't want to have 100 Sable presets getting in the way of stuff when I'm working in my larger Symphonic palettes. So by having the "best stuff" beautifully mixed and blended across the keyboard I can easily create some divisi decorative effects. Or say grab a big full ensemble Albion con sord part onto Sable harmonics to give a lovely sheen.

Then when I get into the arrangement or orchestration of these two scenarios I may need the odd legato patch to eek out and articulate a particular passage, melody or counterpoint, and for these I want them to be the specific section not an ensemble, I already have these in Sable 1-4.

On explaining my work flow and Sable need to Paul, he responded "it's going to be a f**k load of work", to which I said "but for me this is the way we make the library more complete for jobbing hacks like me!"

The amazing Spitfire engineers and tech team have not only made a great job of these ensembles, they have also refined the sound, use and playability of the library into what I think is a great compilation for first time buyers.

We have carefully considered price and feel the discount structure for existing Sable users places it at a reasonable level for those who feel they could really do with this enhancement, and place a value to it. It's not for all Kosi as you have quite rightly pointed out. 

For first time adopters we feel this is a great deal to get a great intro into the world of Sable without us giving away all of these priceless performances for nothing! Please remember that we are one of very few Sample devs who pay our musicians and technicians royalties. This accounts for a major part of the admin side of our business. Calculating and distributing healthy and generous royalties to over two hundred different individuals twice-yearly. It is our responsibility to them not to undersell their combined millennia of practice and experience!

Thanks for listening to my waffle!!

C. x


----------



## delgan (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

I don't currently own any of the Sable libraries. If I were to buy just Volume 4 of Sable, would I get the extra 20% discount voucher for Sable owners when buying Sable Ensembles before July? If the answer is yes then I presume I can use this discount voucher when buying the other volumes of Sable. Is this correct?


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

Hi delgan,

This deal is for existing users of Sable at time of launch who should all have received their unique codes via email by now.

Best wishes.

C.


----------



## snattack (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



> Why the hell did you quote THE WHOLE HUGE POST that is directly above yours? Just makes things more tedious to scroll for other forum readers...



If you're gonna complain on such nonsese, at least be polite about it.

Quote removed now, guess I pressed the button of old habit or someting.


----------



## snattack (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> I concur, this module is the result of many months work. It is a huge refinement of the library remixed from scratch. With the samples tirelessly blended to give that amazing sable sound but for those of us who like to work two handed with patches that spring out of the box and just work. We hope this helps existing sable users and thank their support by giving them a celebratory 20% off voucher not only to give them a total 40% off the ensembles alongside anything else they fancy placing in their basket.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C



OK, thanks for your answer!


----------



## benmrx (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

Aaahh... It's killin' me! If this just had a few more articulations NOT in Loegria I would snag this up. Even just the measured trems from v3. I understand that's probably not what you had in mind when designing this library though.

A little OT, and I KNOW this won't happen, but if I could use Sable v3's extended Legato acrticulations with the 1/2 section Legato in Loegria (as the reference for the sustains) I would be in heaven.

If you didn't make such awesome sounding libraries this wouldn't bother me at all...haha.


----------



## ysnyvz (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

hey guys thanks for release
i like ensemble patches too and also don't have sable, so couldn't resist this library 
btw is there a problem with library manager?
i started the download and left it open
a few hours later i checked download folder and it's more than 9 gb now
but download software doesn't show real progress or download speed:


----------



## mk282 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep, that's a bug with the downloader... You can try pause/unpause.


----------



## KMuzzey (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - RELEASED TODAY !!*

I'm an existing Sable junkie and I don't mind paying the extra to have the ensemble patches. They're great for quick writing, and if you don't want to splurge on the full Sable library, you get the basic sus/con sord/flaut/pizz/spicc/stacc articulations in it, really inexpensively. Totally worth it.

Kerry


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable ENSEMBLES - LAST DAY OF PROMO PRICE DEAL TODAY!!*

*TO CELEBRATE THE RELEASE WE ARE PROUD TO OFFER SABLE ENSEMBLES FOR THE REDUCED PRICE OF £199 (RRP £249) UNTIL THE 1st OF JULY.EXISTING USERS OF SABLE WILL ALSO RECEIVE AN ADDITIONAL SINGLE-USE 20% OFF VOUCHER TO USE FOR THIS PRODUCT AND/ OR ANYTHING ELSE IN YOUR BASKET! LOOK OUT FOR YOUR UNIQUE VOUCHER EMAIL!*

*TO FIND OUT MORE AND BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-ensembles (HERE).*

*** THIS OFFER ENDS TODAY, THE LAST DAY TO EVER GET IT AT THIS PRICE !! ***


----------



## tokatila (Oct 21, 2014)

Just bought this a couple days back and I have to say that it's a wonderful sound / tool for sketching. o[])


----------



## alextone (Oct 21, 2014)

Just for comparison, i bought Sonic Implants complete orchestra when it first came out. It was a shedload of cash in those days (and still is for many), but one of the most useful components in the strings was, and still is, the ensembles instruments. I use them regularly, not only for hacking out some sort of tune, but in work i've done in the past.

I see the Sable ensembles as a natural inclusion in a working pallette, and to be fair, the price is good even before discount, imho.

I own mural 1, and i would hope when that series is complete (1-4? plus all the mixes) the Spitfire team do a mural ensemble lib as well.

I'd certainly consider it seriously based on my past and present workflow and experience with the still superb SI ensembles.

My 2 euros worth,

Alex.


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 22, 2014)

I love the idea to have ensembles and use them with Loegria but could not convince myself to fork out another 160€ for something that is made from the library that I already payed nearly 1000 € for before (Sable complete). The relationship is just not convincing so I was a bit disappointed since Sable is an omnipresent part of my string palette.


----------



## 667 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm with you, Sid. Had to make the same call, which is a shame-- love the sound of Sable.


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 23, 2014)

We kept the price as low as we could and as with everything is based on the cost of production. The Sable ensembles took 3 months to produce from the original sable recordings. All the samples had to be mixed, printed, re-cut, titled, looped, and implemented. Then watermarked, packaged, and distributed online. It is an entirely different set of unique samples based on the original Sable recordings. It's not like we're charging for sending out some multis. This is a self contained library. It offers quick and convenient broad use of a library that is designed for meticulous arrangements, so there are benefits for existing users and users (myself included) of say Mural who want to add a little Sable sparkle. 

As with all financial decisions for my business as a composer I have to evaluate the worth of any purchasing decision. If the work and effort we have put into producing further content and enhancements to this very special range is matched by your need for it and how much you would value or use it then I would suggest it is worth buying. If you see it just as a feature enhancement for convenience maybe I would agree that it's probably not worth forking out for, especially when you've been saving for what we're releasing soon!!!

gnnggngnngngg


----------



## blougui (Oct 24, 2014)

british_bpm @ Fri Oct 24 said:


> especially when you've been saving for what we're releasing soon!!!
> 
> gnnggngnngngg



:lol:


----------



## thebob (Oct 24, 2014)

:lol: too

I woke up this morning with a "spitfire release day feeling". 
now there is the good game of guessing, and the bad game of F5-ing.


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 24, 2014)

Leave F5 alone, we found a bug so release gngnnngngg has been put back to next week...

C. x


----------



## thebob (Oct 24, 2014)

:cry: 
I thought I could enjoy some gngnnngngg-legatos all week-end


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 24, 2014)

....it would have totally destroyed our weekend with irate users

Sorry for being a VIC-teaser


----------



## 667 (Oct 24, 2014)

If it wasn't for the CAD -> GBP exchange rate I probably would have grabbed it. So I guess we can blame bankers


----------



## thebob (Oct 24, 2014)

Indeed, that was teasing ! I first thought I’d be ok with temporary bugs, but yeah I figured out your week-end would not get very joyful then, so I empathize, and you're probably a lot more frustrated than us. 
Too bad the most you can now do for the disappointed of us is to give us a leak o


----------

